# Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???



## Sebi (18. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

    ich komme grade vom Wasser und zwar vom Dortmund-Ems-Kanal bei Münster.


 Als es anfing zu Blitzen und Donnern hab ich angefangen die Sachen einzupacken dann die Ruten (Alle auf Aal mit Tauwurm) Bei der letzen Rute spürte ich Wiederstand aber regungslos dachte na toll fängste auch mal einen schuh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aber ich staunte was ich da rausholte. Und zwar einen Krebs wie ich ihn noch nie zuvor gesehen habe...und das im Kanal...... Riesengross durchmesser mit Beinen ca. 25cm denke ich sowelche grossen Krebse habe ich bis jetzt nur In Kuba im Urlaub gesehen aber die waren bunt...jetzt sag mir doch bitte einer was das für ein Teil ist bzw. wo der wech kommt..... Echt der Hammer.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Leider sind die Fotos schlecht wegen dunkel regen und handycamera. Sagt mir eure meinungen... Ciao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=12247&stc=1http://anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=12247&stc=1


http://anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=12248&stc=1


----------



## gismowolf (18. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

Hi Sebi!
Wenn er so aussieht,mit so helleren Flecken auf den Scheren wie auf dem Foto,dann
ist es ein amerikanischer Signalkrebs!Koche Ihn in Salzwasser und laß ihn Dir gut schmecken!!http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=11437


----------



## merphy (18. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

@gismowolf

Du hast dir wohl nicht die photos von sebi angeguckt was 

ka was das ist noch nie gesehen


----------



## rob (18. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

sieht aus wie eine krabbe...??


----------



## Sebi (18. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

@gismowolf hmm jo erstmal muss ich sagen das er wieder schwimmt weil der hat mich sehr faziniert(wird das so geschrieben?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) irgendwie weiss nicht warum aber denke die grösse und weil noch nie zuvor gesehen. Die Scheren waren perlweiss und der rest vom Krebs war so braun-grün wie der schlamm aus dem kanal. ich habe grade noch einen artikel gefunden über die sogenannten Wollhandkrebse die sich in der elbe breit machen aber die habe ja so ein rotes bündel wie wolle um die schere und das hat er nicht. Aber die Krebse auf dem Foto was du gepostet hast sind ja richtige Flusskrebse und meiner da eher so ein Taschenkrebs bzw. Krabbe?!


 Ach ja ich sollte noch erwähnen das ich ihn in einem Yachthafen im Kanal gefangen habe wo folglich Yachten sind die auch grösser sind und bestimmt nicht nur im Kanal rum paddeln....Also ich finde der muss definitiv woandershergekommen sein nur wo, wie und was ist er genau??!?! hmmmm....


----------



## detlefb (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

Leider ist Bild sehr unscharf, aber es sieht einer Wollhandkrabbe sehr ähnlich.
Diese Bürste den auf Scheren ist erst bei größeren Tieren deutlich zusehen.
Die Farbe ist bei denen die ich gesehen habe eher dunkelgrün.


----------



## Sebi (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

ja leider hatte ich heute meine richtige Camera nicht mit. Schade. hmm aber ich denke was dies für eine ist das sie ausgewachsen ist. Auf dem Foto kommt sie echt nicht so rüber aber hätte man sie auf einen normal grossen teller gelegt wäre er fast von ihr verdeckt (also mit den beinen gerechnet, der körper war ca. so gross wie eine BigBox Zigarretten schachtel) Wie gross werden den die Wollhandkrabben???


----------



## gismowolf (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

Hi Sebi!
Tut mir leid,mein Schnellschuß(=1.posting.ist natürlich ein Blödsinn von mir gewesen!!),bin erst jetzt bis zu Deinem Foto vorgedrungen!! Es dürfte sich da um eine Seespinne oder um eine Krabbe handeln,die wahrscheinlich durch ein Schiff hieher verschleppt wurde!?


----------



## Agalatze (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

ne seespinne ist viel drahtiger und größer glaube ich. mit drahtig meine ich dünner.
kann mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen dass das vieh an einer yacht
hing und bis hierher dran geblieben ist. ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein wenig planlos
vielleicht ne normale wollhandkrabbe die ein wenig mutiert ist...
oder ne ausgesetzte krabbe aus der ferne.


----------



## Truttafriend (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

Das ist 100%ig eine Wollhandkrabbe.
Eingeschleppt wurde sie schon vor sehr langer Zeit in Deutschland.
Mittlerweile lebt sie in allen Gewässern die auch nur irgendwie Verbindung zum Meer haben. Entfernung macht keine Probs für die Krabbe. Sie lebt im Süsswasser und vermehrt sich in salzhaltigeren Gewässern.

Es gibt leider Gewässer die eine Wolli-Population nicht verkraften. Die Tiere vermehren sich in abartiger Zahl. Es gibt Gewässer die sind erstickt an den Biestern. Unsere Elbe packt es ganz gut aber eine kleinere Zuläufe sind regelrecht leergefressen. Für die meisten Elbfische ist die Wolli eine sehr wichtige Nahrungsgrundlage.

25cm ist nicht besonders groß. In der Elbe haben wir schon größere gehakt.

Leider nix besonderes :m


----------



## Agalatze (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

@ truttafriend
da hast du bestimmt recht. ich wüsste nicht was es sonst sein könnte.
nur ich empfand die immer etwas dicker hier in der elbe und co.
der elbe-lübeck-kanal ist ein paradebeispiel für die heftige verbreitung der wollhandkrabben. ich glaube die sind mal aus china gekommen, oder ?
i


----------



## Truttafriend (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

Stimmt. Wahrscheinlich im Bilgewasser. Wollis sind echte Überlebenskünstler.


----------



## **bass** (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

für mich ist es eine wollhandkrabbe eben nur ein grösseres exemplar


----------



## Sebi (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

Hi Alle,

 Ja das müsste dann wohl echt eine Wollhand sein. Habe grade mal ein bischen im Internet danach gesucht. Schade das es nix tolles wa .....

 Aber wie ich finde doch recht selten hier bei uns bzw. habe ich hier noch nie gehört das jemand so ein biest gefangen hat. Sollte ich es der Fischereibehörde melden??


----------



## Agalatze (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

@ sebi
wenn das ne wollhandkrabbe ist brauchst du das nicht melden.
hier sind sie zu millionen vertreten.
und dagegen tun kann man nicht wirklich viel


----------



## Truttafriend (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

Nee brauchste nicht. Der Wolli ist nicht beizukommen.


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das ne wollhandkrabbe ist brauchst du das nicht melden.
> hier sind sie zu millionen vertreten.
> und dagegen tun kann man nicht wirklich viel


  leider nicht !!!  :c:c:c vor allem nicht beim Zanderangeln mit toten Kölfis knapp überm Grund  :v :c *rumverzweifel*
 Hab es schon mal gehabt das ich trotz 20 und mehr Köfis nach ca. 2 Stunden und ohne Zander nach hause fahren mußte ... weil die sch.... Biester einen riesen Appetit haben ...


----------



## Uschi+Achim (14. September 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

Hallo,
wir, beziehungsweise Heike hat am vergangenen Freitag auch eine Krabbe am Mittellandkanal in Minden gefangen. Als sie den Haken entfernen wollte und die Krabbe sich dazu mit lautem Klappern äußerte, wurde ihr doch etwas mulmig. Es war übrigens die erste aus dem Kanal, obwohl wir an dieser Stelle schon seit Jahren angeln.
Es muß sich wohl um eine weibliche Wollhandkrabbe gehandelt haben (ohne Haare an den Beinen und Scheren). Außerdem muß sie sich gerade gehäutet haben, da sie sonst dunkler sind.
Kenne diese läßtigen Tierchen von der Trene und Eider.

Oder was meint Ihr dazu?











Viele Grüße
Achim

Angelberichte dazu: http://www.angelberichte.de


----------



## buddha (14. September 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

Hallo Uschi+Achim,
schöne Fotos :v  Ich find die Viecher auch ekelig!!!!!

Und noch was, welcome on Board!!!

Schön Jrööss,


----------



## Lotte (14. September 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

moin-moin,

 die hat doch haare an den scheren!!!! das was da so schlammverschmiert aussieht sind ganz ganz kurze haare!!! 

 übrigens sind wollhandkrabben bei den chinesen echte delikatessen. ich für meinen teil könnte diese wiederlichen viecher nie essen.


----------



## feinripp (14. September 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Krebs im Kanal???*

Hat schon mal jemand versucht die Viecher zu essen?
Sollte man dann doch mit Reusen fangen können?!


----------

